# California Ends Distinction For Vaccinated Employees



## win231 (Dec 17, 2021)

The revised temporary rules require that exposed, vaccinated but asymptomatic workers stay home for 14 days even if they test negative or, if they return to work, to wear masks and stay 6 feet (1.8 meters) from others for two weeks.
https://www.kcra.com/article/new-california-rules-end-distinction-for-vaccinated-workers/38540901


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2021)

Oh my, what a mess.


----------



## win231 (Dec 17, 2021)

The closest they've come to admitting the vaccine is useless.

Yeah......get vaccinated so we can get back to normal.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 17, 2021)

I see an egg shortage coming.  So many faces, so few eggs.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 17, 2021)

How can they demand people to get vaccinated when its now clear that vaccinated people even those who got the booster still are getting Covid and spreading it.   

More and more people are going to wake up.


----------



## chic (Dec 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> The closest they've come to admitting the vaccine is useless.
> 
> Yeah......get vaccinated so we can get back to normal.


Are they still pushing this vaccine on people at this point when it's become painfully obvious its not doing its job?


----------



## chic (Dec 17, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> How can they demand people to get vaccinated when its now clear that vaccinated people even those who got the booster still are getting Covid and spreading it.
> 
> More and more people are going to wake up.


I hope so. In a way the segregation experiment worked. It's proven the unvaxxed are blameless for this. They're not even in the room. The vaccine just doesn't work as intended as the vaxxed are the ones spreading it around. We should have known this from Israel, Ireland, Iceland and Gibraltar.


----------



## Shero (Dec 17, 2021)

Broadway shut down!!  Mrs Doubtfire postponed because you lot will not do the sensible thing and *Get Vaccinted!!!*


----------



## chic (Dec 17, 2021)

Shero said:


> Broadway shut down!!  Mrs Doubtfire postponed because you lot will not do the sensible thing and *Get Vaccinated!!!*



Everybody who works on Broadway is vaccinated. So the vaccinated are the ones spreading it. Not the unvaxxed.


----------



## win231 (Dec 17, 2021)

chic said:


> Are they still pushing this vaccine on people at this point when it's become painfully obvious its not doing its job?


Of course.  News reporters are saying what they're told to say:  _"Getting vaccinated is still the best protection."_


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 17, 2021)

chic said:


> Everybody who works on Broadway is vaccinated. So the vaccinated are the ones spreading it. Not the unvaxxed.



Yes and I'm sure it had nothing to do with Mrs Doubtfire.

“Moulin Rouge! The Musical” was the latest Broadway hit to fall victim to the resurgence of COVID-19 cases in the Big Apple as the show was abruptly canceled Thursday night with fans already in their seats.

The sudden cancellation at the Al Hirschfeld Theatre was due to “a late-in-the-day positive test result in the company,” a spokesperson confirmed to The Post.

Organizers will determine the future performance schedule on Friday, the spokesperson said.

*A number of other Broadway shows canceled performances this week over breakthrough coronavirus cases, *but the decisions were made before the audiences were seated.

Thursday night’s decision with “Moulin Rouge! The Musical” caught attendees off guard and triggered flashbacks of the early days of the pandemic.

https://nypost.com/2021/12/16/broad...ed-over-covid-with-audience-already-in-seats/


----------



## win231 (Dec 17, 2021)

Shero said:


> Broadway shut down!!  Mrs Doubtfire postponed because you lot will not do the sensible thing and *Get Vaccinted!!!*


_"You Lot?"   
"Get Vaccinted?"_
What language is that?


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 17, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> How can they demand people to get vaccinated when its now clear that vaccinated people even those who got the booster still are getting Covid and spreading it.
> 
> More and more people are going to wake up.


How can they demand vaxxes when 'experts' and government agencies are now telling people to avoid one of them. J & J not recommended due to blood clotting issues.

https://www.local10.com/video/local...mmends-avoiding-johnson-and-johnson-vaccine-/


----------



## win231 (Dec 17, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> How can they demand vaxxes when 'experts' and government agencies are now telling people to avoid one of them. J & J not recommended due to blood clotting issues.
> 
> https://www.local10.com/video/local...mmends-avoiding-johnson-and-johnson-vaccine-/


That's the vaccine that was advertised heavily because "You only need one."


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> That's the vaccine that was advertised heavily because "You only need one."


Well I guess you only do need one instead of 2-3 to risk your health.

All those vaccines that have already been given and still vaccinated people are getting Covid.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 17, 2021)

Vaccinated people are catching covid, but it's mostly the unvaccinated who are winding up in hospitals and dying from it.

I got my booster shot today. The pharmacist who administered it was explaining to me how the virus mutates and then becomes the dominant strain if it is more contagious than other strains. It's natural selection at work — otherwise known as evolution.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 17, 2021)

Not touching this thread.


----------



## chic (Dec 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> Of course.  News reporters are saying what they're told to say:  _"Getting vaccinated is still the best protection."_


Yes they are still saying that while redefining words to fit their agenda but what do people really think now with all the breakthrough cases and no unvaccinated people to blame for it? If surges occur amongst the vaccinated, you can only conclude the vaccine is not doing its job. 

Let my people go. Unvaccinated lives matter.


----------



## Shero (Dec 18, 2021)

chic said:


> Everybody who works on Broadway is vaccinated. So the vaccinated are the ones spreading it. Not the unvaxxed.



Not according to my niece who is in the cast of Mrs Doubtfire!!!
.


----------



## Shero (Dec 18, 2021)

chic said:


> Yes they are still saying that while redefining words to fit their agenda but what do people really think now with all the breakthrough cases and no unvaccinated people to blame for it? If surges occur amongst the vaccinated, you can only conclude the vaccine is not doing its job.
> 
> Let my people go. Unvaccinated lives matter.



 "Let my people go" I hear a song


----------

